

Which hosting would you recommend for running startup? - ecarder

Which hosting would you recommend for running a startup? We use dreamhost now, but we heard that we need special hosting for web 2.0 projects. 
Which one would advice us? Any ideas... please
======
brk
There is nothing "special" about Web 2.0, other than you likely need something
with a decent database option.

I'd look at something like Slicehost, or more of a hosted server vs. shared
server solution. Skip EC2 for now, and other things that are a little too
progressive. You need (IMO) a solid stable base first, then look into
elasticity when you get some mass.

If you want/need a dedicated server, send me an email I can get you setup with
something nice.

~~~
ecarder
info@ecarder.com

Look forward to hear from ya! Thanks

------
wmf
Come on. <http://searchyc.com/hosting>

~~~
ecarder
Ups... i did't there is YC search, actually cound not find it. Thanks

~~~
gtani
Gabriel weinberg's FAQ is idfficult to google for:

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc79)

~~~
danohuiginn
it really is; I ended up at this comment while searching for it.

------
workpost
Start on basic hosting and upgrade as needed. Ultimahosts.net,
ASmallorange.com, Webfaction.com are good. Move up to Slicehost.. Rackspace...
and if you're too big for Rackspace... you might already have the resources to
start your own hosting company.

------
RobGR
If what you have works for you now, stick with it until you try to do
something that doesn't work.

------
ndr0id
KnownHost.com has been good to us, no complaints.

------
ecarder
thanks too all advices and comments

